

Carl Sagan: We Humans Are Capable Of Greatness - trekky1700
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6ugFcwsgpE

======
trekky1700
I think with the number of negative stories on HN about how everything is
going, we occasionally need to take a break and ponder something like this.

